# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Samsung SCH-W880 - máy ảnh kỹ thuật số hay điện thoại?

## baothanh12345

*Samsung SCH-W880 - máy ảnh kỹ thuật số hay điện thoại?* *Công nghệ ngày càng phát triển thì ranh giới giữa các thiết bị công nghệ càng được thu nhỏ lại. Nếu như những ngày đầu camera dành cho điện thoại chỉ để cho vui, độ phân giải là 0.3mp và chúng ta chưa từng nghĩ đến việc nó sẽ có ống zoom quang học cũng như đạt đến độ phận giải 12mp thì giờ đây điều đó đã thành sự thật. Mới đây Samsung đã giới thiệu một chiếc điện thoại mới với tên gọi SCH-W880 nhấn mạnh vào chức năng chụp hình, không chỉ có vậy, nó còn được tích hợp hầu hết các công nghệ mới nhất.*


_Điện thoại hay camera đây?_
​Còn có tên gọi là M8920 khi bán ra ở thị trường quốc tế, nhìn chỉ đằng sau thì không ai nghĩ đây là một chiếc điện thoại cả. Bạn thậm chí còn có cả nút xoay để chuyển đổi giữa các chế độ chụp cũng như các nút bấm được tối ưu hóa cho việc này. Không chỉ mạnh về chụp hình, W880 còn có khả năng quay video HD 30 khung hình một giây. Với đèn flash Xenon cũng như 1 đèn Led được tích hợp sẵn thì có lẽ sản phẩm này không e ngại chụp trong bóng tối. Các tính năng không thể thiếu đối với một điện thoại cao cấp như GPS, Wi-Fi, HSPDA tất nhiên cũng không thể vắng mặt trên W880, đây là thông tin về một số tính năng chính của chiếc điện thoại này:

• Màn hình cảm ứng Amoled 3.3-inch độ phân giải WVGA screen.
• Hỗ trợ UMTS/HSDPA
• Wi-Fi
• GPS
• Bluetooth
• Quay video HD 30fps
• Chế độ chụp macro
• Flash Xenon.

​ Nguồn: Samsung Hub
​

----------

